# i fucking love this instrumental



## zhn0k (Sep 13, 2013)

it's so perfect... it makes me want to pet my kitty kat.

[video=youtube;AivL9TuCtls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AivL9TuCtls[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 13, 2013)

fuck, that's great fucking fuck. i fuck you fucking not..


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 14, 2013)

mellow


check out this instrumental.... I love the part that begins at 2:45; it has this note repeating in the background that pulls at me and makes the piece feel very melancholy.

[video=youtube;lQJGl2v0DFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQJGl2v0DFU[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;JXkR8Fu_L6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXkR8Fu_L6s[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 14, 2013)

needs more cowbell


----------



## GKID69 (Sep 15, 2013)

Necro got damn didn't no ppl knew bout eM lol


----------



## chronicripgrower (Sep 22, 2013)

hahahaha..


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;4fgKtFUU1ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fgKtFUU1ps[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;R3tlofsUbcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3tlofsUbcY[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;_jZdQO7FNnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jZdQO7FNnc[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;GEo8IrU5MQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEo8IrU5MQk[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;pg_OL_fev1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg_OL_fev1Q[/video]
A harder spin on Cynic's instrumental Textures.


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;rkmEZa4cJ7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkmEZa4cJ7Q[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 24, 2013)

That's just a few that I'd found recently apart from Akeldama and The Enigmatic Form. I've only recently just started looking more into progressive genre's but I'm loving what I'm hearing so far in my music journey.


----------



## LJ6 (Oct 4, 2013)

]Lol you threadjacked the shit out of this hsfkush, and not even with the same genre of instrumental, or even close for that matter lol i love it. +Rep for the ill bill/ necro track. the early days shit they have is super dope [video=youtube;nD4vadpnjpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD4vadpnjpY[/video] ill bill is 10 times doper then necro though, especially now


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah my bad, I just see the word "instrumental" and take over. I listen to a lot of instrumentals, metal/rock only though, I can't see how hip hop has an instrumental version when it's the lyrics you mainly listen to, right?


----------



## LJ6 (Oct 7, 2013)

Most of the time yeah. But if theres a fat ass beat i just cant help nodding my head and saying fuck the lyrics cause its the beat that makes most good songs [video=youtube;ZsucocSEgbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsucocSEgbI[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 7, 2013)

LJ6 said:


> Most of the time yeah. But if theres a fat ass beat i just cant help nodding my head and saying fuck the lyrics cause its the beat that makes most good songs [video=youtube;ZsucocSEgbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsucocSEgbI[/video]


Fair enough. I must admit, it's quit fitting for particular circumstances or situations.


----------

